# Finally decided on 721 QZR



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I started researching new blowers this time last year and couldn't make up my mind but today I made a decision and will be picking up my new blower in the morning.

Last year my local Toro dealer here in town had a Compact 22 left over from the previous year but I never pulled the trigger. Then this year they came out with the Compact 20 and I was all set to go until I got my old MTD 5/22 out and as usual it started on the first pull and I got to thinking, why am I replacing this, it still works great, so why not get a SS to go with it. I still need to clear part of my yard for my picky dog so I need the two stage plus if we get a really big one I'll be ready.

I decided to go with the Power Clear 721 QZR. I found a Toro dealer 15 miles from where I live that will match the online price at $599. I do have to pay tax and pick it up myself but it will be ready to go when I get there in the morning. My local Toro dealer would only go down to $669, $70 is $70.

I'm looking forward to the weight difference, 86 vs 180.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

you should be very happy with that ss ! last winter was my first ss experience ever, ( toro ccr 6053) . i bought it with skepticism ...always looked at those ss machines as feather dusters. wow was i wrong ! clearing my deck was once a labor and time intensive task.......now its done before im ready to be done.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV there Duffy.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Grats on the 721 you will love it.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

First thoughts.

I like how you check the oil, reminds me of the first couple mowers I had (oh man am I really that old), just fill it and stop before it spills out, no hard to read dip sticks. On the other hand what a pain it is to add oil, I'm going to need a new funnel.

Not liking how long its going to take to put a new spark plug in, what should take a couple minutes will probably take a half hour.

I'm glad I spent the extra money to get the Quick Shoot, it really is easy to use. We'll see when its actually cold out if it still is as easy.


----------

